# kyoga flameback???



## sprtsfrk (Oct 3, 2011)

I have bred several lines of these and they look great. Problem is that I was told [/img]they are not pure.


----------



## sprtsfrk (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## sprtsfrk (Oct 3, 2011)

male fry


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi They look a bit weird to me, especially the last pic.
xris


----------



## sprtsfrk (Oct 3, 2011)

What do you think these are then? The well known "aquarium adventure" is where I got these about a year back under "kyoga flameback"


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Well I cannot tell for sure what they are, they have a ressemblance with the Pundamilia sp "red head" but I'm sure this is not this species. To be sure, It will be more easy to have more pics to compare.
xris


----------



## sprtsfrk (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi On these pics, it seems good to me
xris


----------

